# What do you mean by fully insured?



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

I often see guys who have "fully insured" on the side of their trucks, or on their business cards, or whatever. What do you mean "fully insured"??? 

I have insurance, but don't advertise being fully insured for a couple reasons. The first being what exactly does that mean?? if you have $1million and somebody is sueing you for $2 million, are you fully insured? 

Second, I feel like it might make me appear as a target for a lawsuit from some loser who thinks they can win big money off me cause I am "fully insured".

What say you?


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

fully insured i guess would be what you feel confident is enough?
dont really know i have insurance but you could always have more and someone could still sue for more than that


----------



## Woodland (Sep 17, 2005)

I think what most people mean when they say that is "hire me 'cause I have business insurance". I carry commercial auto insurance and commercial general liability insurance. My limits are less than many on this forum and likely more than others, but I have policies that cover the work I do. I have often times put that exact phrase on promotional materials and almost always include it in any estimate or proposal I send out for work. Basically it says I'm not a fly by night company, you can trust me.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Any reason for "fully", rather and "properly" or "adequately" or just plain old "insured"? Basically just marketing lingo?


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

im getting covered by YOFAULT lol cause its yofault it happened lol


----------



## Woodland (Sep 17, 2005)

JDiepstra;712751 said:


> Any reason for "fully", rather and "properly" or "adequately" or just plain old "insured"? Basically just marketing lingo?


Marketing or "birds of a feather...". Thats what everybody says, so thats what everybody says. But in reality, either of the terms you listed would say the same thing.


----------



## sp6x6 (Jan 14, 2009)

Here is an example you can relate to. I am building a 1 mill. house, you the " insured sub" do the electrical and have a fault that burns down house. you are found liable and have a 600,000 policy. That is not adequate. $600,000 was very common 10 years ago, but 1 mill. is the new norm.I know you say, how does this relate to plowing, it relateds to insurance hence the increasing cost to do business.


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

Fully insured to me is, commercial insurance on vehicles, insured equipment, workman's comp, contractors policy, and a umbrella policy.


----------



## kootoomootoo (May 11, 2000)

Nobody is fully insured....you have limits to your coverage. Sure many guys say it but it is far from correct.


----------



## Dailylc (Feb 12, 2006)

My attorney advised me not to use the word "fully". What would be considered fully? In this day and age that might be a flag to someone down on their luck.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

I have it on my trucks and proud of having it there. Often here in Canada we are asked by companies if we carry Commercial Insurance (General Liability) over and above our auto policy. From a commercial customer standpoint when they see that (here anyways) they see we carry commercial insurance and we are not just running on our vehicle's insurance.

The word "Fully" can be interpreted many ways depending on who is interpreting it. The more argumentative of a person you are the different degree the word will hold. Here, in Canada lawsuits are much less common. Losing a limb can often only yield you about $150,000 whereas in the states we're talking tens of millions depending on the accident. When I was hit by the drunk driver leaving me deaf, no sense of smell, balance (gait) issues, severe back and neck problems and vision problems I was only awarded $44,000

An American lawyer I spoke with when I lived down there told me I would have gotten Millions....

Here, a slip and fall injury will get you nothing if you were not wearing proper footwear for the weather and ground conditions.

Moral of the story is, the term probably means something completely different to everyone depending on who you are and where you are...


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

I just use it as a marketing tool. Im insured and the other guy maybe not. ppl generally like to see it although I have in some areas of advertising quit using the term "fully" and just go with Insured because it gets the same thing across and really, who is FULLY insured. like someone said there are always limits but its nice to know who has insurance and who doesnt.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

if i say "fully insured" it means i am insured for all the services i perform. thats the way i take it to mean and i hope thats the way my customers do also


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

Dailylc;715341 said:


> My attorney advised me not to use the word "fully". What would be considered fully? In this day and age that might be a flag to someone down on their luck.


its not your attorneys advice you need to follow since your ins companies attorneys are the ones who will be defending you


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

dlcs;714925 said:


> Fully insured to me is, commercial insurance on vehicles, insured equipment, workman's comp, contractors policy, and a umbrella policy.


What he said.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

I believe the only one's that are "Truly" Fully Insured are municipalities... They are self insured and have deep pockets...


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Workman's Comp would not apply to an owner operator plowing the property because he essentially isn't an "employee" because he is the "owner" therefore that wouldn't be a requirement to be "fully insured"...


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

terrapro;715407 said:


> its not your attorneys advice you need to follow since your ins companies attorneys are the ones who will be defending you


Yeah, why listen to your attorney?????????


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

JDiepstra;715579 said:


> Yeah, why listen to your attorney?????????


because he/she doesnt deal exclusively with insurance claims. take his advice yes of course but if you should take anyones advice for this situation take it from your insurance company, they will be the ones dealing with it. that is what you pay them for.

its like going to an optometrist for your dental work


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

terrapro;715656 said:


> because he/she doesnt deal exclusively with insurance claims. take his advice yes of course but if you should take anyones advice for this situation take it from your insurance company, they will be the ones dealing with it. that is what you pay them for.
> 
> its like going to an optometrist for your dental work


terrapro is on the ball. He knows what he is talking about here.


----------



## 351crules (Oct 30, 2003)

drivewaydoctor;715574 said:


> Workman's Comp would not apply to an owner operator plowing the property because he essentially isn't an "employee" because he is the "owner" therefore that wouldn't be a requirement to be "fully insured"...


here in the socialist state of mass, you are required to have a Workman's comp policy even if your self employed.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

351crules;715782 said:


> here in the socialist state of mass, you are required to have a Workman's comp policy even if your self employed.


You mean you, as an owner, can collect workman's comp if you are hurt? Here, only our employees are eligible for workman's compensation. If an employee of the company we are plowing slips and falls they collect from their employer's workman's comp. The only people that can come after our insurance is visitors to the employer's venue. Not the employees of the property we are plowing.


----------



## 351crules (Oct 30, 2003)

drivewaydoctor;715888 said:


> You mean you, as an owner, can collect workman's comp if you are hurt? Here, only our employees are eligible for workman's compensation. If an employee of the company we are plowing slips and falls they collect from their employer's workman's comp. The only people that can come after our insurance is visitors to the employer's venue. Not the employees of the property we are plowing.


correct, you can collect. a lot of companies won't hire you as a sub unless the individual has it. because if they don't the companies insurance will charge them when audited.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

351crules;715905 said:


> correct, you can collect. a lot of companies won't hire you as a sub unless the individual has it. because if they don't the companies insurance will charge them when audited.


Wow must be nice... Can you pay into Employment Insurance (you have that right?) and collect it as an owner if you lay yourself off?

I see why Americans see "Fully Insured" differently now. Ya'll have very different rules of employment.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

terrapro;715407 said:


> its not your attorneys advice you need to follow since your ins companies attorneys are the ones who will be defending you


You wouldn't use your attorney if someone was suing you?



terrapro;715656 said:


> because he/she doesnt deal exclusively with insurance claims. take his advice yes of course but if you should take anyones advice for this situation take it from your insurance company, they will be the ones dealing with it. that is what you pay them for.
> 
> its like going to an optometrist for your dental work


OK so what did your insurance company advise you about putting that phrase on your truck? Ever ask them? They really just want your money, and will deny your claim whenever possible. Also, why not use a second opinion?



drivewaydoctor;715731 said:


> terrapro is on the ball. He knows what he is talking about here.


Thanks.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

JDiepstra;715953 said:


> You wouldn't use your attorney if someone was suing you?
> 
> OK so what did your insurance company advise you about putting that phrase on your truck? Ever ask them? They really just want your money, and will deny your claim whenever possible. Also, why not use a second opinion?
> 
> Thanks.


If someone comes after my insurance for an accident claim my insurance company has a lawyer and they represent themselves. I would only be there as a "witness" and not defendant because the claim is against the insurance company therefore they are the defendant. The person (complainant) suing your insurance company (not you if your insured) has to hire an accident lawyer. Trust me, I know what I'm talking about as I was the complainant and sued a guy's insurance company, not the guy...

[Edit]
The one and only time I would become a defendant is if the accident was classified as a criminal crime because the accident caused death due to negligence or an illegal activity. Even then, it would be two separate court cases. One would be criminal court of justice against me for prosecution and the other would be accident court against the insurance company for money.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

i didnt know this was a battle?...

if you have enough money and are confident in your attorney then use them by all means. i was just saying your ins companies lawyers are there for a reason and they should know best for your situation.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Ok I am just trying to get some info.... So, what does the insurance company say about putting "fully insured" on the truck?


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

i would never put fully insured on my trucks period. but, because it isnt the business image i want to portray.....no offense to anyone but its not what *I* want.

to answer the question, i dont know what my ins company says about lettering a truck in that manner. i would assume they would say that i am insured to do the business i sell. it would be my fault if i cross those bounds and would not be covered.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

JDiepstra;716129 said:


> Ok I am just trying to get some info.... So, what does the insurance company say about putting "fully insured" on the truck?


I can't answer for any American insurance company but my insurance company is well aware and have no problems with it at all. Insurance companies are not the bad guys here some people portray them to be. And the general populace are not sue happy here either. In fact, I have never heard of anyone suing for a slip and fall accident here and I've been plowing snow for some big boys such as the Toronto public school board (hundreds of schools).

I'll give you another comparison... The asphalt sealer I use is shipped into me from the States. Down there they suggest adding sand to the sealer to give it an abrasive surface to help lower slip and fall lawsuits. Here, no sand is suggested because statistically slip and fall lawsuits are almost non-existent.

Part of it might be heath care problems in the States. Someone gets hurt they may have to pay a doctor to look at them. So they have to recover that costs however they can. Here, in Canada, we don't pay. If you slip and break your back and you are unemployed and broke, you will be given the same health care as the richest man in Ontario. Free... The only thing you won't get for free in our hospitals is cable TV. That costs something like $30 per week. Everyone is treated equal here regardless of economic status.

If you are employed and you slip and fall and have to take time off work the government will substitute your wages which is called "Sick Benefits" from our Employment Insurance act.

Maybe this is why we don't have as many problems with lawsuits as you guys. I donno...


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

drivewaydoctor;715366 said:


> An American lawyer I spoke with when I lived down there told me I would have gotten Millions....
> 
> Moral of the story is, the term probably means something completely different to everyone depending on who you are and where you are...


What ever Lawyer in the US that told you that you would get millions was just blowing smoke up your ass. If you get hit by someone with a policy of 100k the most you will get off insurance company is 100k. After that you will have to go after him personally. Maybe he has a house. You cant touch that, Americans are protected by the Homesteader act. Most Lawyers wont even consider going after a the regular Joe that hits you for any more than the Irsuance policy will pay out. So unless Paris Hilton runs you down. You will get policy


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

drivewaydoctor;716208 said:


> And the general populace are not sue happy here either. In fact, I have never heard of anyone suing for a slip and fall accident here QUOTE]
> 
> You're very wrong John. Get into some bix box retail work, a smart centre, or a walmart or 2 and revisit this thread next year and bless us with your revelations.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

JohnnyRoyale;716661 said:


> drivewaydoctor;716208 said:
> 
> 
> > And the general populace are not sue happy here either. In fact, I have never heard of anyone suing for a slip and fall accident here QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;716661 said:


> drivewaydoctor;716208 said:
> 
> 
> > And the general populace are not sue happy here either. In fact, I have never heard of anyone suing for a slip and fall accident here QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm not talking big box retailers. I'm talking residential and smaller commercial since my "defense" as this thread has argumentatively turned into a trial can only pertain to myself since I have "Fully Insured" on my trucks. Then again, why am I waisting my time here arguing with you people over this? LOL I don't care what any of you think. My clients are very happy and I get more business than I need. No one else matters.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

JDiepstra;716129 said:


> Ok I am just trying to get some info.... So, what does the insurance company say about putting "fully insured" on the truck?


I dont think your trying to get some info... I think you love to debate and argue and thats the real purpose of this thread.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

JohnnyRoyale;716661 said:


> drivewaydoctor;716208 said:
> 
> 
> > And the general populace are not sue happy here either. In fact, I have never heard of anyone suing for a slip and fall accident here QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

drivewaydoctor;716773 said:


> JohnnyRoyale;716661 said:
> 
> 
> > I guess I should have been more specific in my replies. I do NOT do big box outlets so I do not know what goes on with these venues in terms of slip and fall accidents. My comments were only pertaining to my own experience and in MY experiences I am not wrong.
> ...


----------



## snowplowchick (Feb 22, 2008)

drivewaydoctor;715888 said:


> You mean you, as an owner, can collect workman's comp if you are hurt? Here, only our employees are eligible for workman's compensation. If an employee of the company we are plowing slips and falls they collect from their employer's workman's comp. The only people that can come after our insurance is visitors to the employer's venue. Not the employees of the property we are plowing.


Not true. I am still dealing with an incident last year when an employee went out and picked up carts and fell and "bruised himself" at one of our sites. He went on WSIB for a week and now his bosses WSIB is going after my WSIB account. I sent WSIB our logs of the salting and pics etc. and I hope it goes away.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

drivewaydoctor;716768 said:


> I dont think your trying to get some info... I think you love to debate and argue and thats the real purpose of this thread.


OK thanks for your opinion. It is very important to me.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

JDiepstra;716821 said:


> OK thanks for your opinion. It is very important to me.


I knew it would be darling...


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

drivewaydoctor;716851 said:


> I knew it would be darling...


Now that's funny.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

JD Dave;716856 said:


> Now that's funny.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

In the last 15 years, we have had to deal with a number of alleged slip and fall claims. All of them from retail and public centres. Our industrial sites have never given us any issues-even the ones operating 24 hours a day which make it impossible to clear 100%.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

drivewaydoctor;715574 said:


> Workman's Comp would not apply to an owner operator plowing the property because he essentially isn't an "employee" because he is the "owner" therefore that wouldn't be a requirement to be "fully insured"...


I believe you could get owners coverage if you pay.


----------



## snowplowchick (Feb 22, 2008)

JohnnyRoyale;716944 said:


> In the last 15 years, we have had to deal with a number of alleged slip and fall claims. All of them from retail and public centres. Our industrial sites have never given us any issues-even the ones operating 24 hours a day which make it impossible to clear 100%.


Industrial Sites=Proper Footwear, and mobile, active people therefore no issues

Retail Sites=Improper Footwear and Litigious Shoppers

Housing Sites=Improper Footwear and Litigious Residents


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

snowplowchick;716982 said:


> Industrial Sites=Proper Footwear, and mobile, active people therefore no issues
> 
> Retail Sites=Improper Footwear and Litigious Shoppers who are morons
> 
> Housing Sites=Improper Footwear and Litigious Residents who are morons


Just had to do a slight edit there


----------



## Doc Holiday (Dec 26, 2008)

terrapro;715656 said:


> because he/she doesnt deal exclusively with insurance claims. take his advice yes of course but if you should take anyones advice for this situation take it from your insurance company, they will be the ones dealing with it. that is what you pay them for.
> 
> its like going to an optometrist for your dental work


WOW i am new here but you had better listen to YOUR lawyer. The insurance company will throw you under the bus in a heart beat.
I know this first hand. Be careful when handling a claim, call the lawyer first and the insurance company second.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

JDiepstra;716984 said:


> Just had to do a slight edit there


Took me a second to figure out your post....and I totally agree. We had a drunk ass come out of a bar, walked across a snow covered landscaped (lawn, beds, shrubs) island in the parking lot, wiped out, broke his leg, and sued us for 150K. Needless to say it got thrown out. I think I've seen it all when it comes to these losers.


----------

